# Gastkarte Niedersachsen



## M.C Phlegmatisch (17. Dezember 2011)

Schönen Guten Tag,

ich habe gestern erfolgreich meine Prüfung bestanden. Nach bestandener Prüfung habe ich mein Zegnis bekommen. Kleiner grüner Schein mit meinem Foto usw drauf. Jetzt würde ich am liebsten heute schon angeln gehen. Da ich aber noch in keiem Verein bin wollte ich mich erkundigen ob ich eine Gastkarte von dem Verein in dem ich eintreten will kaufen kann. Den Erlaubnissschein hol ich mir auch noch und trete auch in den Verein ein. Es geht nur darum das ich heute und Morgen schon angeln kann.  

Zur Frage:

Reicht es wenn ich z.B zu einer Geschäftstelle fahre die unsere Gewässergastkarten verkauft oder benötige ich dazu erst den Fischereischein von der Gemeinde? Soviel ich weiß ist in Niedersachen nur ein Erlaubnisschein mit Verbindung eines Persos erforderlich. Gilt die Gastkarte auch dazu?

mfg


----------



## MDieken (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gastkarte Niedersachsen*

Soviel wie ich weiß, musst du eigentlich nur zu der Geschäftsstelle deines Vereins gehen, natürlich mit dem Erlaubnisschein + Passfoto und dann kannst du dir Gastkarten kaufen. So ist es zumindest bei uns beim Bvo, glaube ich


----------



## Gardenfly (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gastkarte Niedersachsen*



M.C Phlegmatisch schrieb:


> Reicht es wenn ich z.B zu einer Geschäftstelle fahre die unsere Gewässergastkarten verkauft oder benötige ich dazu erst den Fischereischein von der Gemeinde? Soviel ich weiß ist in Niedersachen nur ein Erlaubnisschein mit Verbindung eines Persos erforderlich. Gilt die Gastkarte auch dazu?
> 
> mfg



Jein
bei den meisten Vereinen reicht das Prüfungszeugnis aus, aber jeder Verein kann noch eigene Bedingungen dranhängen (zb nur mit Sportfischerpass).


----------



## FangeNichts5 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gastkarte Niedersachsen*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Jein
> bei den meisten Vereinen reicht das Prüfungszeugnis aus, aber jeder Verein kann noch eigene Bedingungen dranhängen (zb nur mit Sportfischerpass).



Jap. Normalerweise reicht in NDS dieser grüne Schein um Gewässerkarten zu kaufen, aber Ausnahmen gibt es. Manche verlangen auch den Fischereischein mit Passfoto drauf, oft tun dies auch Vereine wenn man eintreten möchte.


----------



## MDieken (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gastkarte Niedersachsen*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Jein
> bei den meisten Vereinen reicht das Prüfungszeugnis aus, aber jeder Verein kann noch eigene Bedingungen dranhängen (zb nur mit Sportfischerpass).


 
Oh, stimmt ja. Hab ich ganz vergessen. . Dennoch würde ich eine Kopie des Sportfischerpasse mitnehmden.

Grund:
Habe vor einigen Wochen von bekannten gehört, das einer seinen grünen Sportfischereipass verloren hat, am Ende musste er die ganze Prüfung nochmal machen...


Petri Heil

Gruß Mirco


----------



## M.C Phlegmatisch (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gastkarte Niedersachsen*

Hab es einfach versucht und es hat das Fischereizeugnis ausgreicht. Hatte mit ne Wochenendgastkarte geholt und versucht Raubfische zu fangen. Aber wegen des Wochwassers hatte ich nichtmal einen Biss. |rolleyes

Schade...

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## MDieken (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gastkarte Niedersachsen*

bei welchem verien hast du dir die gastkarte geholt, wenn man mal fragen darf?


----------



## M.C Phlegmatisch (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gastkarte Niedersachsen*

Beim Fischereiverein Essen.  http://www.fischereiverein-essen.de/    //btw  Hat jemand Tipps zum fischen bei Hochwasser?  Der Hecht und Zander Bestand sollte an unserem Gewässer eigentlich ziemlich gut sein. Ich hatte es mit einem Blinker und einem alten Wobbler versucht. Auch an scheinbar beruhigten Bereichen.


----------



## MDieken (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gastkarte Niedersachsen*

bei uns beim bvo ( bezirksfischereiverband für ostfriesland ) haben wir sogut wie keine fließgewässer außer die ems. Aber lass dich hören wenn du was fängst!

Petri Heil wünsch ich dir

Gruß Mirco


----------



## M.C Phlegmatisch (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gastkarte Niedersachsen*



MDieken schrieb:


> bei uns beim bvo ( bezirksfischereiverband für ostfriesland ) haben wir sogut wie keine fließgewässer außer die ems. Aber lass dich hören wenn du was fängst!
> 
> Petri Heil wünsch ich dir
> 
> Gruß Mirco


 
Bis jetzt lief bei mir leider nix. War jetzt insgesamt 3 mal zum Spinnfischen los. 
In letzer Zeit wurden dennoch gute Zander bei uns an der Hase gefangen. 







14360 g


----------



## ebro junky (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gastkarte Niedersachsen*

Über 14 kilo zander im stück ! Gut geknipst aber ganz ehrlich         |muahah:


----------



## M.C Phlegmatisch (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gastkarte Niedersachsen*



ebro junky schrieb:


> Über 14 kilo zander im stück ! Gut geknipst aber ganz ehrlich |muahah:


 
Ich glaubs auch nicht.  Viele Angler übertreiben da ja mal gerne. Vor allem war bei der Größe 1,15m angegeben. Aber trotzdem ein stattlicher Zander. 

//edit

Die Fangmeldung hat sich jetzt als FAKE erwiesen.


----------

